# Zac Efron - Peggy Sirota Photoshoot April 2009 for GQ (x8)



## Alea (25 Apr. 2009)




----------



## Tokko (25 Apr. 2009)

Dankeschön fürs Shooting.


----------



## zactastic87 (16 Mai 2009)

Danke für dieses sexy Photoshooting! 
Ich hab mich sehr gefreut!


----------



## supersarah089 (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Zac Efron photoshoot for GQ Magazine April 2009, 8x*

Thanks1


----------



## Geldsammler (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Zac Efron photoshoot for GQ Magazine April 2009, 8x*

Immer super gestylet, der Junge!


----------

